# Spring Cleaning Essentials for Your Car



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​






> Time-saving tips, products and advice to get your ride clean and shiny in a jiff.
> 
> Spring is in the air, and car-care season is upon us. With the winter gone away for another year, the time is right to treat your ride to some much-needed TLC, leaving its cabin clean and detailed, and its paint shiny, lustrous and protected.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Spring Cleaning Essentials for Your Car


----------



## maryjo (Apr 18, 2017)

Vey interesting!


----------

